# Stand Up Desk



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a set of plans for a stand up desk? I would like to duplicate this one in cherry for a gift, but I cannot find any plans.

http://www.standupdesks.com/thomas_jefferson.shtml

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Ell (Dec 4, 2011)

It would probably be best designing your own. Most of the dimensions are on that website and that way you can get the height correct for whoever it is for and customise it to your liking, shouldn't be too hard if you are good with a pencil.

Ell


----------



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

That is exactly what I ended up doing, and I think it turned out pretty good. I am putting the finishing touches on it and will post pics in the project showcase when I get done. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ell (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to see it, keep me posted :smile:


----------



## markrout66 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ell said:


> It would probably be best designing your own. Most of the dimensions are on that website and that way you can get the height correct for whoever it is for and customise it to your liking, shouldn't be too hard if you are good with a pencil.
> 
> Ell


Hi,
I also found the best way to size a standup laptop desk is to self design since the height is all important.
Attached are two shots of my desk in progress. I used a old semi-antique desk for the top of the structure. The feet will be 4-1/2 inches high, and I plan a bookcase type structure for the inside. The outside will match the old desktop, and the interior will be natural. I used all round biscuits and/or glue for the frame.
Mark


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The actual desk top casework isn't that involved if you draw it out full size on brown or white wrapping paper. That will give you a feel for all the parts and how to join them. For measuring tips, this tip from the website may help.
http://www.standupdesks.com/measure.shtml












 







.


----------



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

Mark, that looks great! I like the way you have married an older, repurposed desk top with a new cabinet. Great work.

Cabinetman, you are right. The sight actually provided everything I needed to get started. I posted my request for plans and then went back and really studied the web site. I used all of their measuring tips and found the dimensions of the desk my sister was wanting. All of that helped me draw it out and come up with a close match for what she saw. I appreciate your input, as it seems like most of the time you have "been there, done that".


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the markroute66 design, but I think that front, lower stretcher would give me some trouble. I'm pretty sure I'd always be hitting it with my ankles, and I also think it might tend to make me hunch over the desktop just a little (normally with a desk, your feet can extend into the structure). Pretty easy fix, though. First, that lower stretcher may not even be needed, but if it is, you could alter the design a bit so it is recessed about 6 inches or so from the front.

Just a thought.


----------



## markrout66 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Desk design detail*



AndyDuframe said:


> I like the markroute66 design, but I think that front, lower stretcher would give me some trouble. I'm pretty sure I'd always be hitting it with my ankles, and I also think it might tend to make me hunch over the desktop just a little (normally with a desk, your feet can extend into the structure). Pretty easy fix, though. First, that lower stretcher may not even be needed, but if it is, you could alter the design a bit so it is recessed about 6 inches or so from the front.
> 
> Just a thought.


Andy thanks for your input. I am designing the repurposed desk for a laptop, with a 23 inch monitor sitting above and behind the laptop and on the ledge (this is the inside of the folding drop-down cover of the original desk). My daughter did express her concern for the bottom being open and being able to put her foot up on a rounded stretcher, rather than stand evenly on both feet all the time. A planned inside bookcase with be 6 inches deep from the front for that reason.
Thanks again for your comments.
Mark
ps
I have three of my own computers on standup desks, and read that Google and Facebook employees have been asking for a standup option for health reasons.
pps
It's been too cold in "sunny" California to work in my shop or paint, so all is at a standstill.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

markrout66 said:


> I have three of my own computers on standup desks, and read that Google and Facebook employees have been asking for a standup option for health reasons.


Yeah, I'm also starting to see more people (where I work) ask for stand up workstations. For anyone who works in an office, it doesn't take long to realize that our bodies just aren't made to sit in a chair for 8 hours a day. It's just not a good idea. In fact, have you seen the new_* treadmill desks*_? Now that's the desk of the future!!!


----------



## Charlie1 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Stand up desk*



Jim Hull said:


> That is exactly what I ended up doing, and I think it turned out pretty good. I am putting the finishing touches on it and will post pics in the project showcase when I get done. Thanks for the suggestion.


Jim,
I am now to this forum so I don't know if this will get to you but I would also like to build stand up desks for my twin boys. I also have cherry from the family farm. My problem is that although I am a decent cabinet maker I would be more comfortable with a set of plans with some direction. I'm wondering if you have anything in the 2 years since you have made your desk.
Regards,
Charlie Folkman


----------

